# شريط بايدك شكلتنى"للمرنم بيتر جمال ذكى" صوته جميل اوى



## ginajoojoo (6 أغسطس 2007)

الترانيم الموجوده بالشريط

احنا ليك شكل فينا
انت ابنى
انت حلو
بايدك شكلنى
ضمنت عمرى
كيف تدعونى ابنك
لو نسيت
لما ظروفى بتقوى
مشوار عمرى
صوت حبيبى

لينك الشريط
http://www.4shared.com/dir/3466986/3224ccc6/_-__.html

يارب يعجبكوا ...سلام ونعمة​


----------



## ginajoojoo (6 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: شريط بايدك شكلتنى"للمرنم بيتر جمال ذكى" صوته جميل اوى*

نسيت اقولكم ان المرنم بيتر جمال ذكى (ابن اخت المرنم المحبوب ماهر فايز)
اسمعوه وقولولى ايه رأيكو
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## ginajoojoo (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: شريط بايدك شكلتنى"للمرنم بيتر جمال ذكى" صوته جميل اوى*

ودى ترنيمة تانية خارج الالبوم اسمها
مافارقنيش احسانك​


----------



## the servant (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: شريط بايدك شكلتنى"للمرنم بيتر جمال ذكى" صوته جميل اوى*

جميل جدا يا جيناااااا خصوصا ترنيمة (ضمنت عمري) بجد مست قلبي
ربنا يعوضك خير ويدبر حياتك


----------



## ginajoojoo (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: شريط بايدك شكلتنى"للمرنم بيتر جمال ذكى" صوته جميل اوى*

ميرسى يا فراى لتشجيعك ومرورك الجميل
ونشكر ربنا ان الشريط عجبك
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## oesi no (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: شريط بايدك شكلتنى"للمرنم بيتر جمال ذكى" صوته جميل اوى*

لو صوته زى ماهر فايز ياريت توضحى يا جينا 
مش هحمل الشريط  هروح اجيبه من ناس اصحابى 
على فكرة انا اعرف ابن عم ماهر فايز   
بجيب منه  الشرايط الجديدة وعندى شرايط لسه منزلتش حتى اول ما تنزل هبقا اسجلها من الكاسيت واحطها


----------



## ginajoojoo (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: شريط بايدك شكلتنى"للمرنم بيتر جمال ذكى" صوته جميل اوى*

الحقيقة يا جورج صوته بالنسبالى احلى من ماهر فايز و الالحان بتاعته جميلة وبطريقة شبابية اكتر
لو ماكنتش جبته حمله وباذن ربنا هايعجبك .. بس ابقى قولى ايه رأيك​


----------



## bnt elra3y (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: شريط بايدك شكلتنى"للمرنم بيتر جمال ذكى" صوته جميل اوى*

ميرسي ياجينا بس انا اول مرة اسمع عن المرنم ده هو جديد ؟؟
بس اسامى الترانيم تشد جامد جارى التحميل 
ربنا معاكى وصليلى


----------



## Tabitha (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: شريط بايدك شكلتنى"للمرنم بيتر جمال ذكى" صوته جميل اوى*

ايه يا جوجوووووووو الحاجات الحلوة دي ،،،،،،،،،

أكتر ترنيمة عجبتني زي ما قال اخونا *frai* ترنيمة (ضمنت عمري)


----------



## ginajoojoo (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: شريط بايدك شكلتنى"للمرنم بيتر جمال ذكى" صوته جميل اوى*



bnt elra3y قال:


> ميرسي ياجينا بس انا اول مرة اسمع عن المرنم ده هو جديد ؟؟
> بس اسامى الترانيم تشد جامد جارى التحميل
> ربنا معاكى وصليلى



ميرسى يا عسولة على مرورك
وده فعلا اول شريط لبيتر جمال .. ونشكر ربنا انه عجبك
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## ginajoojoo (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: شريط بايدك شكلتنى"للمرنم بيتر جمال ذكى" صوته جميل اوى*



Anestas!a قال:


> ايه يا جوجوووووووو الحاجات الحلوة دي ،،،،،،،،،
> 
> أكتر ترنيمة عجبتني زي ما قال اخونا *frai* ترنيمة (ضمنت عمري)



انتى احلى يا قمراية .. نشكر ربنا انه عجبك
وميرسى لمرورك​


----------



## RONY JESUS (21 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: شريط بايدك شكلتنى"للمرنم بيتر جمال ذكى" صوته جميل اوى*

جامد جدااااااااااااااا شكرا ليكى يا قمرة وربنا يبارك خدمتك:Love_Mailbox:


----------



## ginajoojoo (21 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: شريط بايدك شكلتنى"للمرنم بيتر جمال ذكى" صوته جميل اوى*



RONY JESUS قال:


> جامد جدااااااااااااااا شكرا ليكى يا قمرة وربنا يبارك خدمتك:Love_Mailbox:



ميرسى خالص لكلماتك المشجعة..ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## Jansed (16 يناير 2008)

*بأيديك شكيلتنى (ابن اخت المرنم ماهر فايز)*

*شريط بأيديك شكيلتنى
بصوت ابن اخت المرنم ماهر فايز​*


*انت ابنى*

http://www.4shared.com/file/35033346/5711a167/__online.html?dirPwdVerified=61d40b2



*انت حلو*

http://www.4shared.com/file/35033539/8c625683/__online.html?dirPwdVerified=61d40b2



*بأيديك شكيلتنى*

http://www.4shared.com/file/35033734/f157fe50/__online.html?dirPwdVerified=61d40b2



*صوت حبيبى*

http://www.4shared.com/file/35033939/8578afe7/__online.html?dirPwdVerified=61d40b2



*ضامنت عمرى فيك*

http://www.4shared.com/file/35034149/59fd5021/___online.html?dirPwdVerified=61d40b2



*كيف تدعونى ابنك*

http://www.4shared.com/file/35034348/2d7eb4d9/___online.html?dirPwdVerified=61d40b2



*لما ظروفى بتقوى عليا*

http://www.4shared.com/file/35034482/6451044e/____.html?dirPwdVerified=61d40b2



*لو نسيت*

http://www.4shared.com/file/35034731/1cea3266/__online.html?dirPwdVerified=61d40b2



*مشوار عمرى*

http://www.4shared.com/file/35035265/d887a7b4/__online.html?dirPwdVerified=61d40b2


----------



## Meriamty (18 يناير 2008)

*رد على: بأيديك شكيلتنى (ابن اخت المرنم ماهر فايز)*

 

ميرسى جدااا يا Jansed

الرب يبارك حياتك ويعوضك 

​


----------



## oesi no (18 يناير 2008)

*رد على: بأيديك شكيلتنى (ابن اخت المرنم ماهر فايز)*

الرب يباركك 
الترانيم كمان بقت بالوراثه 
عمار يا مصر ​


----------



## Jansed (18 يناير 2008)

*رد على: بأيديك شكيلتنى (ابن اخت المرنم ماهر فايز)*

*ميرسى لمروركم على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*


----------



## Tair Mesafer (18 يناير 2008)

*رد على: بأيديك شكيلتنى (ابن اخت المرنم ماهر فايز)*

الشريط رائئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئع بكل المعانى ربنا يبارك حياتك

بعد اذنك اعاده رفع ترنيمة ضامنت عمرى فيك لان اللينك بتعها بينزل ترنيمة كيف تدعونى ابنك

مرة ربنا يبارك حياتك و يعوض تعب محبتك فعلا ترانيم معزيه جدا


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (18 فبراير 2008)

*بإيديك شكلتني-وإختباره -المرنم  بيتر جمال زكي*

*بسم الاب والابن والروح القدوس 
اله واحد امين *




1- مشوار عمري
2- انت ابني
3- انت حلو
4- بإيديك شكلتني
5- صوت حبيبي
6- ضمنت عمري فيك
7- كيف تدعوني ابنك؟
8- لما ظروفي بتقوى عليا
9- إحنا ليك شكل فينا
10- لو نسيت
----------------
مافارقنيش (ليست من هذا الألبوم)
----------------
إختبار المرنم بيتر جمال زكي


*صلوى من اجل ضعفى *​


----------



## Meriamty (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: بإيديك شكلتني-وإختباره -المرنم  بيتر جمال زكي*

















​


----------



## ginajoojoo (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: بإيديك شكلتني-وإختباره -المرنم  بيتر جمال زكي*

ميرسى يا PLEASE BE CLEAR على الموضوع الجميل
انا كنت عارفة الشريط بس اول مرة اسمع الاختبار ..ميرسى جدا​


----------



## ebn eln3ma (8 أبريل 2008)

*جديد اختبار المرنم بيتر جمال*

عمل الرب فى حياتى مع المرنم بيتر جمال 
أعداد وتقديم : مايكل عادل




عمل الرب فى حياتى هو برنامج خاص بالانترنت؛ 
وبالاشخاص الذين اختبرو عمل الرب
وتجديد الرب فى حياتهم ؛ 
وتقوم ادارة البرنامج بتسجيل الاختبار 
وعمل كافة المونتاج اللازم لة ؛
وبامكنانا التسجيل عبر الانترنت
وسيتم وضع الاختبارات على المنتديات 
والمواقع المسيحية
لحين الانتهاء من اعداد موقع خاص لهذا الغرض


لتسجيل اختبارك يرجى المراسلة

مسموح بوضع الاختبار فى المنتديات
والموقع المسيحية مع جزيل الشكر 


للتحميل اضغط هناااااااااا​


----------



## ebn eln3ma (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: جديد اختبار المرنم بيتر جمال*

يارب الاختبار يعجبكم 
انا معرفتش احط الغلاف بيتاعة:thnk0001::thnk0001: 
بس رفعتها على موقع 
ودة اللينك بيتاع الصورة​


----------



## عمادفاروق (1 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: بإيديك شكلتني-وإختباره -المرنم  بيتر جمال زكي*

الصوت جميل الرب يعمل فينا


----------



## sosana (1 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: بإيديك شكلتني-وإختباره -المرنم  بيتر جمال زكي*

ميرسي يا جينا على الشريط
ربنا يبارك حياتك يا قمر


----------

